# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Microorganismo del Agua - Estudio Arroyo la Plata.

## frfmfrfm

Con el nuevo año empiezo un estudio que la verdad, un poco triste por todo lo que está ocurriendo con el tema laboral y la crisis. Deseo que se arregle lo antes posible y que esta familia que es embalses .net siga unida.
Bueno, la muestra de agua la recogí en el paseo que me di para compra el jamoncillo en Aracena, sierra de Huelva.
La recogí junto a la nacional - 433  junto Arroyo de  la Plata, voy a subir el mapa de situación.



Un saludo seguiré.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo unas primeras fotos del lugar donde recogí el agua para realizar el estudio del fitoplacton y zooplacton Arroyo la Plata.







Seguiré.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esto es todos por ahora.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy a colgar dos fotos de una diatomea que he encontrado en un número elevado en la primera muestra estudiada, Cymbella lanceolata es una diatomea de gran tamaño y posiblemente se trate de la especie de este género más común en nuestras aguas.
Es una diatomea frecuente en los rios de agua no contaminada y con un tamaño de unas 70-90 micras.
Cymbella,  diatomea silícea, con forma de cruasán con surcos transversales bastante bien definidos.
Cymbella Pueden vivir sobre las piedras del fondo o sobre el lecho de los cursos de agua, lagunas, lagos y en ocasiones se fija sobre la superficie de las rocas.





¡las diatomeas viven adentro de una cápsula de cristal! Esta concha se llama frustulo y está formada por dos
mitades.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los protozoos ciliados, son organismos unicelulares que se mueven por medio de diminutas proyecciones vellosas llamadas cilios. Un organismo unicelular está formado por una única célula. 
Los cilios crean también corrientes que arrastran las partículas nutritivas hacia la pequeña depresión de la superficie celular que sirve para ingerirlas.
Los protozoos ciliados descomponen la materia orgánica en sustancias que pueden ser utilizadas por otros seres vivos.




La definiciòn del video no es muy buena, debido al gran numero de aumentos con el que he tenido que realizarlo para mostraros las funciones vitales.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mientras más negra esté el agua, más bichos raros puede tener. Gracias por compartir con nosotros estos estudios que realizas.

Saludos paisano.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Amigo, todavía estoy con las aguas dulce de los ríos, lagos, charcos, todas las que se me pasan por la cabeza, tendré que pensar en hacer alguna de aguas residuales.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Amigo, todavía estoy con las aguas dulce de los ríos, lagos, charcos, todas las que se me pasan por la cabeza, tendré que pensar en hacer alguna de aguas residuales.
> Un saludo cordial.


No, si no hace falta, en os ríos mismo ya se ve así...

----------


## frfmfrfm

He estado pensando que para el estudio del puente de Triana tarde un mes, así que al mismo ritmo haré a todo lo más 12 estudios, tengo interés en realizar uno en arroyo Molino, creo que es el cauce de salida de las minas Las cruces.
Quiero comprobar la diferencia con estos dos.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Melosira, es una diatomea común en nuestras aguas siendo una diatomeas colonial, su aspecto filamentoso se podría confundir con algunas algas filamentosas.
Se unen unas células con otra formando una cadena. La crisolaminarina es una sustancia que está en su interior de color dorado que le sirve para realizar la fotosíntesis.
Melosira no es una diatomea muy exigente con el agua en la que vive, otra joya del tesoro de una gotas de agua.





Esta diatomea es coincidente con el estudio realizado en el agua del rió Guadalquivir puente de Triana.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Euplotes 
Este ciliado lo he estado observando muchas veces tanto en estas como en otras muestras, el problema que he tenido con este protozoo ha sido su movilidad, imposible fotografiarlo en dichas condiciones hasta ahora. Por fin, la paciencia a dado resultado. :Smile: 
Su habita, aguas estancadas y de curso lento como es El arroyo La Plata.
Protozoo ciliado reptante. Presenta un número de cirros y estructura celular característica del género. 
Se alimenta de bacterias y es habitual en los sistemas de fangos activados de las plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, además de poderlo fotografiar tuve tiempo de hacer un vídeo de este protozoo que se mueve más de la cuenta.
En este caso lo grabé totalmente quieto, cosa bastante difícil para este bichejo.




La vida en una gota de agua.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El próximo martes, tengo yo mis primeras prácticas de laboratorio, con microscopio.
Ya os contaré lo que vamos a ver.

----------


## REEGE

Ya sabes embalses al 100%... manten al foro informado sobre esas muestras, eh?? Saludos y a hincar los codos...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esperamos esas practicas compañero, seguro que aprendemos todos.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## ben-amar

Queremos saber de esas practicas, sera tambien de un test para tí mismo.
Y recuerda, en el microscopio se mira de arriba hacia abajo, al reves seria un telecopio  :Big Grin:  (o que tú serias la muestra  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben, muy agudo, muy agudo.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Synedra ulna es una diatomea que mide aproximadamente 50 micrómetros, es bastante habitual en nuestros ríos, arroyos, tienen forma de aguja y por lo que se ve  se adapta bastante bien a distintas calidades de aguas, esta se ha recogido en un curso lento y a mi opinión con gran carga de materia orgánica vegetal. 



No pongo muchos datos más porque ando un poco mal de tiempo.
De todas las maneras un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un par de fotos más de Synedra.


Esta ultima, está Synedra junto a Navicula, ya vista en el anterior estudio.


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vorticella es un género de protozoo, con más de 16 especies conocidas. Es un microorganismo unicelular ciliado de agua dulce eutrofizada, solitario o en grupos. Su cuerpo es de forma campanular o vesicular, y se une al sustrato con su pedúnculo contráctil.
Tiene el aparato oral con una corona de cilios, de varios estratos, y forma una corriente de la cual va extrayendo bacterias que come.
Ocasionalmente, pueden contraer violentamente su cuerpo ante estímulos externos.
Este comentario está cogido de wikipedia al estar bastante bien explicado, el vídeo es de producción propia como todos los demás.




Un saludo cordial y espero que os guste.
La vida en una gota de agua.

----------


## perdiguera

No sólo me gusta sino que me enseña.
Gracias por toda tu labor, magnífica.
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias perdiguera, yo se que es un tema un poco complicado pero merece la pena, las fotos y los vídeos no tienen que envidiar a otros que veo por ahí. Yo iré poniendo información siempre dentro de mis posibilidades pero creo que un foro tan bueno como este nuestro se merece tener un apartado de biología y sé que ustedes sabéis apreciarlo.
Un abrazo amigo perdiguera y a todos los demás compañeros.

----------


## ben-amar

No te quepa la menor duda, apreciamos todo el esfuerzo que te supone este trabajo. Es todo un privilegio el contar con un hilo como este y un forero como Tú, que no vacila en poner su tiempo, aficion y trabajo a nuestra disposicion.
En un principio te ofrecí mi colaboracion, iluso de mí; no se nada, visto el trabajo. Y lo poco que puedo recordar solo puede ensuciar este maravilloso hilo que te has echado a cuestas.
Un abrazo y animo, te seguimos mas de los que te puedas pensar.  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben gracias por tus palabras, se que aquí estoy haciendo grandes amigos y con las mismas forma de vida que yo.
Un abrazo y esto es lo mínimo que puedo hacer después de todo lo que me enseñáis ustedes.
Un abrazo ben.

----------


## REEGE

Sigue con éste fantástico mundo que para mi es nuevo y cada vez que colocas algo me está enseñando algo...
Muchas gracias por compartir ésta pasión con Embalses.net y un abrazo muy fuerte.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias REEGE, que te voy a decir, tu eres uno de mis padrino cuando empece aquí y sigue ayudándome cuando me hace falta.
Un fuerte abrazo amigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Escribo, para dejar un apunte. Y es que no me dejaron hacer fotos de las muestras que observamos el pasado Martes, sobre plumas de aves y hojas de distintas plantas. Y decir que es impresionante lo que se aprecia por el microscopio.

Por cierto, mi profesora de Biología y mis compañeros de clase quedaron impresionados cuando puse en el proyector con el ordenador de clase las fotos y videos colgadas por frfmfrfm en este hilo y en el otro. Así que muchas gracias por ponerlo todo aquí en abierto para todos. Y también los 3 positivos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, seguimos con este estudio que en principio creia que iba hacer corto por la ausencia de microorganismos, pero que me he llevado una gran sorpresa al ver todo lo contrario, me parece que incluso puede acabar con un mayor numero de organismo que el estudio anterior del puente de Triana. 

Closterium es un algas conyugadas unicelular de células en forma de cuarto de luna, las paredes del alga están recubiertas de minúsculos poros que segregan mucílago hacia al exterior, lo que permite a Closterium desplazarse en el medio líquido, en la parte central de la célula se dispone el núcleo y a ambos lados de él los cloroplastos.

*El mucílago es una sustancia vegetal viscosa.





Este microorganismo unicelular no habíamos tenido la oportunidad de verlo anteriormente.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He encontrado una nueva celula de Closterium, como se puede ver hay diferencias con respecto a la otra célula de las anteriores fotografía, en esta la parte central esta el núcleo y a los dos lados quedan los cloroplastos el motivo de la diferencia no os lo puedo decir, hay más de una especie de Closterium o es una célula que está envejeciendo, la verdad que no se cual es el motivo.
Si hay algún compañero que pudiera darnos una idea pues mejor que mejor. 



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un vídeo de Closterium, realizado con el máximo aumento 1000x, normalmente cuando el microorganismo no tiene movilidad le hago una foto, pero esta vez al tener un tamaño un poco grande, si grande se puede decir sobre 100 micrómetros he preferido realizar un vídeo para que se pueda observar mejor los detalles y a mi en particular me da más sensación de realidad.




Este mundo microscópico no nos deja de sorprender por su belleza, sus formas y todo esto esta incluido en un espacio tan reducido como una gota de agua.
Si nos paramos a pensar cuanto seres vivo puede haber en el contenido de un vaso de agua, en el volumen de un cubo o mejor aun, en un rió, todo esto nos lleva a la conclusión que realmente hemos descubierto solo una parte de la vida que existe en nuestro mundo y que estos pequeños organismo nos da la idea de lo pequeño que somos nosotros mismo, esa misma sensación que sentimos al mirar la inmensidad del mar.
La vida en una gota de agua.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Scenedesmus, es una microalgas incluida en el grupo de las alga verdes, individuo colonial, constituído por 4, 8 ó 12 células.
Las células centrales son alargadas y sin apéndices, las terminales, se abomban en el centro y presentan dos espinas que se proyectan hacia el exterior.
Es una microalga que no habíamos visto con anterioridad, las fotos no son de las mejores que he realizado pero en la muestra solo pude encontrar dos de esta especie y la segunda incluso la perdí del objetivo, en conclusión que estas dos fotos son las mejores que he podido realizar, seguramente me encontrare de nuevo con alguna de ellas en posteriores muestreos y en cuanto pueda la subiré para que la podáis observar mejor. 






Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Presento este nuevo rotífero llamado Colurella, vive encerrado en un caparazón transparente, como un apéndice en forma de gancho que puede retraerse para dejar al descubierto los cilios de su corona. Vive recogiendo, algas, bacterias y otros pequeños seres casi invisibles entre los floculos.
Ya vamos teniendo un poco de experiencia y podemos observar entre la maraña de floculos diatomeas como Synedra ulna,  Cymbella Lanceolata o Melosira.
Como anteriormente comente estoy sorprendido gratamente la gran diversidad de microorganismo encontrados en este muestreo de Arroyo la Plata que seguro nos seguirá dando nuevas sorpresas.




Voy un poco más lento debido a la falta de tiempo de que dispongo últimamente y debido a la cantidad de microorganismo encontrado y lo laborioso del trabajo.
Este vídeo está realizado con un aumento de 400x, lo que es igual que los organismo están aumentado 400 veces.
La vida vista a través de un microscopio.
Un abrazo a todos mis amigos del foro.

----------


## perdiguera

Me encanta el video y tu trabajo. Por favor, saca tiempo de donde puedas y ponnos más.
Me recuerda este animalillo, el colurella, al comecocos de aquel video juego de hace tantos años.
Si está todo el tiempo así se pega unas panzadas de comer que da gusto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera no te preocupes amigo, mientras haya bichos que poner estaré dando la lata, no os vais a librar de mi tan fácil.
Tengo algunas sorpresas todavía que poneros para que disfrutesis, solo tengo que seguir trabajándolas un poco.
Gracias amigo y un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Me recuerda este animalillo, el colurella, al comecocos de aquel video juego de hace tantos años.
> Si está todo el tiempo así se pega unas panzadas de comer que da gusto.


Perdigera en un principio no me había dado cuenta de la observación tan buena que habías hecho. 
Realmente este es el principio y en lo que se basa la depuración biológica que efectúa las residuales. Los microorganismo devoran la materia orgánica del agua transformándola en materia inorgánica reutilizable.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues hay que cultivar muchos bichitos como ese para limpiar tanta porquería como hay.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para seguir con este estudio del Arroyo la plata nos volvemos a encontrar con un genero ya visto y que fue la primera foto del anterior estudio Puente de Triana, esta microalga es Pediastrum.
En el estudio del Puente de Triana pudimos ver Pediastrum gracillium, las células tenían forma triangular y había una considerable separación entre ellas.
En este nuevo caso esta microalga encontrada en arroyo la plata, el conjunto de celulas está compacta en su unión interior, por este motivo me decanto por Pediastrum simplex,
Esto es una opinión  mía no se debe de tener muy en cuenta hasta que nos lo confirmara una persona más capacitada que yo, lo que si es claro que es una Pediastrum ahora la especie es lo que no tengo tan claro, por lo que estoy viendo y estudiando hay mucha controversia con este tipo de asunto debido a su complejidad. 
Pediastrum simplex, es  una Chlorophyta o mas común algas verde y forma parte parte del plancton, los brazos de la periferia les ayudan para mantenerse a flote y recoger la luz del sol.
Vive en zonas de aguas estancadas ricas en materia orgánica. sus células forman figura estrellada y la celulas centrales se encuentran unidas de forma compacta.
Pediastrum puede influir en la calidad del agua dependiendo del numero de celulas existentes, el agua puede dar sabor a hierba.
En este ejemplo se puede ver lo importante de un buen equipo de biología que todos nuestros embalses debe tener.







Bueno perdonad por lo extenso del articulo pero era conveniente para que quedara lo más claro posible.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Mejor así que te extiendas y expliques bien éstos temas, que para los que los desconocemos, nos surgen muchas dudas y estamos "pez" en éstos bichos... jejeje
Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo y las explicaciones en éstos temas frfmfrfm.
Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece una frambuesa verde  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como puedes ver embalses al 100% las formas de los microorganismo son tan variadas que creo pueden llegar al infinito, muchas veces he pensado que de los diseños que salen en los anuncios de la tele lo sacan de estos animalillos e incluso los personajes de las películas de ciencias ficción como star wars u otras. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En este estudio volvemos a ver Los Nematodos.
Está estimado que pueden llegar a 100000 y muchos de ellos son parasitarios.
Se en cuentran frecuentemente en bentos, que es el habita de los fondos de los ecosistemas acuáticos, lagos, embalses etc.
Como se puede comprobar cuando se encuentra uno este microorganismo en el portaobjeto solo se puede observar a ellos y poco más, debido a su gran movilidad.
Lo normal es limpiar el portaobjeto y empezar de nuevo. En este caso se puede ver otro microorganismo que esta completamente estático en la parte de arriba es un Branquiópodo.
Bueno, no extiendo mucho y aquí esta el vídeo. 


La vida microscópica.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, como se mueve el bicho.
Un preguntita, entre lo que se mueve, ¿qué es, microalgas, partículas de tierra, o qué?

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me parece que hay dos bichos de ésos. O es muy largo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdonad compañeros estoy de viaje y con el móvil. Ya os contaré. 
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ah, estoy en Granada, Sierra Nevada se ve con nieve en las cumbres, una maravilla para la Vista y el espíritu. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Disfruta de esas vistas... y ya sabes!! Nos traes algunas fotos de la zona, eh??
Saludos y cuidate.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estoy en ello compañero, siempre pensando en agua.
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Acabo de llegar a Sevilla, un saludo.




> A mí me parece que hay dos bichos de ésos. O es muy largo.


Efectivamente amigo perdiguera hay 2 Nematodos dando la lata en la muestra y un  Branquiópodo que esta inmóvil.




> Un preguntita, entre lo que se mueve, ¿qué es, microalgas, partículas de tierra, o qué?


Amigo embalses al 100% entre la materia que se mueve es un conjunto de distintos materiales, para generalizar y no liar mucho se puede decir que es materia orgánica como restos vegetales e inorgánica como limos arenas etc.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lepadella es un nuevo rotífero encontrado en este estudio Arroyo la Plata, al final va a ser bastante completo debido al gran número de microorganismo encontrado y por la experiencia que nos esta aportando.
Lepadella tiene una caperuza retráctil y un órgano rotatorio con el cual realizar un flujo de agua hacia su boca.
Este microorganismo es bastante inquieto, va rebuscando de floculo en floculo bacterias, microalgas que le sirven de alimento, tambien he podido comprobar que tiene bastante fuerza para mover con el flujo de aguas diatomea de gran tamaño.
Como otros rotíferos utiliza su pié para apoyo y y sujeción.
La medida de este microorganismo está entre 90 y 110 micrómetros.







En estas fotos podemos reconocer algunas microalgas que ya hemos observado y que ustedes podéis identificar con las anteriores fotos colgadas en este tema.
Espero que no perdáis la finalización de este estudio porque todavía nos quedan algunas sorpresas que no quiero desvelar y que a mi opinión va ha ser sorprendente dada la características de estos microorganismo.
La vida vista gota a gota.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Repito esta foto de Lepadella, un nuevo rotífero del post anterior, al observa que junto al microorganismo nos encontramos la ruptura de una célula de Melosira donde se esparce las gemas de su interior, que son sus cloroplastos parduzcos, verdosos o amarillentos, las señalo con unas flechas para que no nos asalte las duda de lo que se está hablando.
A mi opinión es una verdadera maravilla poder observar este tipo de asuntos que no podríamos sin la ayuda de un microscopio y una buena dosis de suerte.  



El maravilloso mundo microscópico.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola frfmfrfm, ¿esa rotura de célula debe corresponder a una reproducción de la misma, o no?

----------


## Luján

> Hola frfmfrfm, ¿esa rotura de célula debe corresponder a una reproducción de la misma, o no?


Yo creo que no. Simplemente será que la célula se ha partido a causa de una fuerza externa.

En este tipo de células, la reproducción, si mal no recuerdo, se produce por mitosis, que consiste en que primero se duplica el contenido genético y una vez hecho esto, la pared y la membrana celular comienzan a estrangular la célula, dividiéndola en dos, pero nunca llegan a romperse, de forma que dejen su contenido a la intemperie.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a los dos para empezar, yo he subido la foto pensando que era una rotura de la pared celular donde los cloroplastos salían al exterior, el amigo perdiguera nos pone en la duda muy ingeniosamente si esto que estamos viendo es una reproducción sexual.
Después de estudiar esta interrogante sigo pensado que es una rotura debida a la presión que se ejerce el cubreobjeto sobre la muestra y como bien dice Lújan, una presión exterior.
Perdiguera advierte que puede ser la reproducción via gametos sexuales tantos masculinos como femeninos, ( espermatozoides y óvulos ).
Lujan comenta que Melosira la reproducción es por mitosis, es decir, se dividen  en dos células hijas.
La naturaleza es increíble, las diatomeas normalmente se reproduce por mitosis, la estructura dura que recubre la célula se llama frústulo  y está dividido en dos partes, una parte mas grande y otra mas pequeña .
Al dividirse una de ellas se queda con la tapa más grande y debe sintetizar la más chica.
Por el otro lado queda la más pequeña debe fabricar una más diminuta y así sucesivamente.
Cuando llegan a reducirse tanto que corren peligro de muerte, en ese momento suena una alarma interna y se reproducen sexualmente, el descendiente tendrá el máximo tamaño de la especie.
Así que Melosira se reproduce tanto por mitosis como por gametos sexuales.
De nuevo la naturaleza por arte de magia nos da una lección que no debemos olvidar.
Espero haberos ayudado amigos, desde luego ustedes a mí si.
Un abrazo a los dos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la explicación a los dos.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por tan buenas explicaciones. Estas cosas nos vienen bastante bien a los que nos gustan las ciencias y recordar cosas que ya se habian marchado al baul de los recuerdos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El miércoles precisamente tengo un examen de la célula, sus orgánulos, la Mitosis y la Meiosis.
Casualidades de la vida...
Gracias por este pedazo de hilo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalses al 100%, no dudes en poner información, que asi aprendemos todos y por su puesto yo también.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto de Cymbella lanceolata, diatomea viva que utilice en el inicio de este estudio Arroyo la Plata.



Esta foto es rescatada tambien del post anterior, el frústulo es de una diatomea Cymbella lanceolata. 
Señalo con una flecha para que todos advierta el esqueleto de esta diatomea muerta. 



Las diatomeas están contenidas dentro de una cápsula de vidrio hecha de sílice, es el rasgo más distintivo de estos microorganismos unicelulares y autotrofos.
Esta cápsula se llama frústulo y está formado por dos partes no simétricas.

Presente y pasado de una diatomea.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo el vídeo de Lepadella , como dije anteriormente este microorganismo es bastante inquieto y con su órgano rotatorio realiza un flujo de corriente hacia la boca bastante potente realizando un espectáculo de malabarismo con distintas microalgas.
La primera microalga es la ya conocida Diatomea, Cymbella lanceolata que la hace girar un poco pesadamente, la segunda es Gomphonemae con la que realiza un espectáculo circense digna de nuestra atención.
También se puede ver parte de Closterium nuestra luna, que está dentro de la clasificación de algas verdes.




Queda el apartado de este rotifero acabado después de este espectáculo que hemos podido disfrutar.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto de una nueva diatomea Cyclotella, es una diatomea diferente en su morfologia a la ya estudiada, esta presenta simetría radial o forma de disco.
Esta foto es la única que he podido realizar, la calidad y resolución no es de las mejores que he realizado pero me parecía que no mostrarla era omitir una parte de este estudio.
Cuando la consiga con más calidad os la pondré para que la disfrutéis.     



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto de Gomphonema, esta diatomea ya os la enseñe en el anterior estudio Puente de Triana que en aquel caso aparecía en un racimo, tambien se ha visto en el apartado de Lepadella que es la segunda diatomea que hace girar este rotifero.
Se puede ver en esta foto parte del pedúnculo gelatinoso que utiliza para fijarse al sustrato, por lo que parece es una diatomea relativamente extendida y común en cualquier tipo de agua.  



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Rotaria es otro nuevo rotífero encontrado en las aguas de Arroyo La plata, son unos organismos pluricelulares de 60 micrómetros aproximadamente, su cuerpo va adelgazando tal como se va hacia su pie, acaba en unos dedos que excretan una sustancia adhesiva.
Como se puede ver tiene en su parte delantera una especie de trompa y unos ojos adosado a ella.
La mayoría de los rotífero son filtradores omnivoros alimentándose de materia orgánica, bacterias y algas.  







La última foto esta aumentada 1000x.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como normalmente hago cuando encuentro un nuevo microorganismo, primero cuelgo varias fotos y seguidamente realizo un pequeño vídeo donde se puede observar los movimientos y funciones de dicho organismo.
Para mi es todo un espectáculo, aquí se ve bastante grande y que llega uno a olvidar que esto esta en un espacio tan reducido como media gota de agua.
Uno de lo que más llama la atención a simple vista es el órgano que se encuentra en la faringe llamado mastax  que son unas piezas mandibulares que se mueven continuamente.




El milagro de la vida visto a través de un microscopio.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Que cosas tenemos en nuestras aguas y a nuestro alrededor y que poca importancia que le damos...
Magnifico video... Gusta ver tus experimentos amigo mio!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este último video de Rotaria está realizado en su máximo aumentos 1000x , ha sido centrado en la parte delantera donde se encuentra la corona u organo rotatorio y la trompa, tambien se puede observar mejor  la dos manchas oculares.
Como se puede observar con su órgano rotatorio realiza unos vórtices a cada lado de la entrada bucal donde  las partículas son dirigidas hacia la faringe y seguidamente al mastax donde son triturada para pasar directamente al aparato digestivo.




Poco a poco vamos conociendo nuevos órganos de estos pequeños seres microscópico, a base de paciencia y esfuerzo vamos ganando conocimientos, avanzando en este mundo tan desconocido y misterioso.
Este estudio empezó el 1 de Enero y a día de hoy no le veo su final, todavía quedan fotos, vídeos, nuevos razonamientos y observaciones, no deseo saltarme organismo o conclusiones por aligerar el tema, cuando se acabe se acabará.
Gracias por vuestra paciencia y un abrazo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que guay. Parecen cintas transportadoras.
Gracias frfmfrfm.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias frfmfrfm, por el estudio tan minucioso que no estás mostrando.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, vuelvo a subir una nueva diatomea llamada Surirella, por lo que voy entendiendo se ve que ha influido bastante que este año no ha llovido y que las aguas no se han renovado, estando dichas aguas con gran carga de materia orgánica en descomposición, Surirella esta relacionada en zonas de aguas turbias e imagino que el gran numero de microorganismo que he encontrado en este estudio va relacionado a la falta de circulación de las aguas.
Surirella como digna representantes de las diatomeas esta en su cofre de cuarzo donde guarda los cloroplastos esencia de vida.
La célula vista desde arriba es ovalada una de su característica distintiva y de perfil se puede observar dos varitas de color verde que como anteriormente dije son los cloroplastos.







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con el estudio, vuelvo a presentaros Navicula una diatomea anteriormente vista en el apartado Puente de Triana.
Navicula en latín significa "pequeño barco", en la foto se ve que su estructura es lo más parecido a un casco de barco con su proa y su popa.
Realmente cuando esta en la gota de agua ella no esta quieta, esta navegando en su micromundo en busca de la luz tan necesaria para ella.
Los extremos de la célula son redondeados, es una diatomea muy resistente, soporta bien la desecación de su medio, la contaminación del agua e incluso altos niveles de salinidad.
Navicula es una especie muy común que puede encontrarse en casi cualquier medio acuático.







La vida vista en pequeños sorbos.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Characium, es una microalga incluida en la división de Chlorophyta, algas verdes , las formas van desde casi esférica a las de agujas. Characium normalmente esta anclada sobre la superficie en la que desarrollará su vida, esta en particular va unida a un floculo o se ha desprendido con una porción de sustrato.
Son unicelulares, y como se puede ver contienen en su interior su cloroplastos.



Seguimos viendo nuevos seres microscópicos, unos con mejor o menor calidad fotográfica, pero siempre podremos hacernos mejor la idea que si las dejo en el ordenador sin mostrarlas.
Desde hace algún tiempo no me basta con ver el agua cristalina porque hay cosas que los ojos no pueden ver.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, subo una foto de esta microalga, se puede observar su pedúnculo gelatinoso con el cual se fija al sustrato , señalo con una flecha azul debido a que el puntero del ocular señala otra diatomea distinta.
Estas microalgas tienen una pared celular hecha de sílice donde encierra las perlas de color verde o parduzco de sus cloroplastos.
Los cloroplastos son orgánulos exclusivos de las células vegetales. En ellos tiene lugar la fotosíntesis, proceso en el que se transforma la energía lumínica en energía química.
Gomphonema truncatum es una diatomea que soporta bien las aguas cargadas de materia orgánica.
Las diatomeas se conocen más de 200 género y cada genero bastantes especies.




Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestra paciencia.

----------


## jlois

No soy muy aficionado a estos temas pero tu trabajo , amigo Frfmfrfm, es digno de ser ensalzado y por ello te felicito por esa gran labor que sin lugar a dudas nos hace mirar con otro punto de vista diferente esa aguas que muchas veces, las descubrimos cristalinas y que esconden mucha vida. Gracias por darnos esta fantástica lección de microbiología.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracia Jose Luis, es un gran placer estar con personas como ustedes.
Un abrazo desde Sevilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gastrotricos, del griego gaster, "viente" y thrix, "pelo". Se alimentan de materia orgánica, sobre todo de bacterias, hongos y protozoos y son pasto de anélidos,nemátodos y artrópodos. Se conocen entre 400 y 450 especies.
Su morfología se asemeja a la de los rotíferos, pero se diferencian de éstos por la ausencia de corona ciliada y la presencia de púas y espinas.
Es una pena que el extremo cefálico es tapado por una diatomea, este animal lo había observado un par de veces pero nunca con la calidad de imagen de ahora.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo esta foto después de más de un mes buscando información para averiguar cual es el microorganismo que estamos viendo, me doy por vencido y supongo que el tiempo nos dará la solución.



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, subo una foto de un nuevo genero Branquiópodos y el microorganismo es de la especies, Preracantha truncata o eso creo yo después de haber investigado todo lo que he podido, hay bastante especies parecidas donde la diferencia es mínima. No voy a negaros que puedo equivocarme en el nombre de la especie, pero seguro que no en el genero y la foto es la que es.
Espero que podáis haceros una visión general con esta información  y de la dificultad que esto tiene.

Características:
Rostro largo, puntiagudo, primera antenas corta y gruesas. Las segunda parte de las antenas con ocho sedas natatorias, ojo nauplius mucho más pequeño que el completo, ( ojo nauplius, es un ojo de una de las primeras fases  larvaria de los crustáceos ).
Normalmente este Branquiópodos vive en la orillas de de los pantanos y entre las planta.





No voy a complicar más el tema de lo que ya es.
Esto se puede denominar el principio del fin de este estudio Arroyo la Plata, todavía queda algunas fotos y vídeos que he dejado para el final que son muy interesantes, espero que no os lo perdáis.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por dejarme desarrollar esta afición tan bonita como es la microscopia con ustedes.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Solo tengo que darte la enhorabuena por el tremendo trabajo que estás haciendo, frfmfrfm, aunque a mí se me hace muy complicado todo. Desde luego estás poniendo a nuestra disposición todo un manual de microbiología.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Los terrines, ustedes os lo merecéis esto y más. 
Seguro que yo aprendo de ustedes más que ustedes de mi.
Un abrazo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Los Terrines... estamos aprendiendo de un tema, para mi modo de ver, complicado!!
Una labor encomiable la que haces en el foro Frfmfrfm!!
Un abrazo y sigue enseñándo bichitos muy cercanos a todos nosotros.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Creo que puede ser Alona rectangula otro Branquiópodo, si os fijáis bien es bastante diferente la parte cefálica de Preracantha truncata  que el rostro es largo, puntiagudo, Alona rectangula lo tiene corto y redondeado.
Como se puede observar es una hembra, tiene dos huevos en su cámara incubadora, esta capsula protectora resiste periodo desfavorable como la desecación, congelación y puede ser comidas pudiendo ser una forma de dispersión, al llegar periodos favorables se rompe y los huevos se desarrollan. 
Las antenas les valen tanto para nadar o realizar su alimentación filtrando el agua.
El genero de Branquiópodo puede constar más de 8oo especies, con eso ya está dicho todo.



El curioso mundo microscópico.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para seguir con este nuevo genero, subo este vídeo donde se observa mucho mejor algunos detalles de este microorganismo.
La naturaleza tiene formas increíbles.




El milagro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo este nuevo vídeo de un Branquiópodo realizado con el objetivo de 1000x, al estar tomadas las imágenes tan aumentadas pierde en resolución, lo he subido porque hay fases donde se observa bastante bien el postabdomen o parte posterior del caparazón.  




Un microorganismo visto enormemente grande.
Un  cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Francisco, como sigas así vas a conseguir que no vuelva a beber un vaso de agua, jeje. A partir de ahora, haré como Homer, sólo cerveza, que ya viene desinfectada de fábrica  :Big Grin: 

Impresionante trabajo, muchas gracias por darnos a conocer todos esos bichejos a los que andamos boquerón en estas lides.

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero, es una pena no haber podido ir a conoceros.
Bueno, como siempre digo los peores bichos somos los hombres y el ejemplo esta en el viaje del acuífero 23.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

> Gracias compañero, es una pena no haber podido ir a conoceros.
> Bueno, como siempre digo los peores bichos somos los hombres y el ejemplo esta en el viaje del acuífero 23.
> Un saludo amigo.


Pero Frfmfrfm... no nosotros, que nosotros nos portamos bien...jejeje 
Lo sé que lo dices por lo que allí han conseguido unos y otros, una pena pero creemos en los milagros y quizá algún día veamos mucha agua en las zonas más desoladas que visitamos el pasado día 17 de Marzo.
Sigue con ese excelente trabajo artista.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo se que ustedes me entendéis.
Gracias amigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Si, increíble amigos, hay dos organismos que sobrepasa los limites de mi consciencia, uno es Vorticelas  que ya presente anteriormente y otro es este Amebas desnudas.
El genero es Amoebida  y la clase Ameba desnuda.
Las característica de este microorganismo unicelular es su forma cambiante y por su movimiento ameboide a base de pseudópodos.
Los pseudópodo (del griego pseudos (falso) y de podo (pie)) es una prolongación del citoplasma de algunos organismos.
Las amebas se encuentra típicamente en vegetación en descomposición, se alimenta de toda clase de plantas, animales microscópicos y de bacterias.







Para empezar con  las tres fotos de este microorganismo creo que pueden valer, espero que no os perdáis los vídeos siguientes porque son digno de ver.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Como todo lo que vas poniendo, impresionante trabajo el que nos estas mostrando.
No se como agradecerte todo el tiempo que estas dedicando a este hilo.
Un abrazo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias ben por tus palabras, este estudio está llegando a su fin, pero no te pierdas los últimos vídeos.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este es el primer vídeo que voy a subir de una ameba desnuda, para mi es todo un espectáculo digno de ver, como se suele decir la realidad supera la ficción, se puede observar como los pseudópodos o falsos pies se van desplazando.
Extendiendo el citoplasma hacia afuera, forma prolongaciones similares a tentáculos.
El nucleo de la celula tambien se puede observar perfectamente.




Quiero recordar que es un microorganismo unicelular y que el contenido de la obsevación es una pequeña porción de una gota de agua.
La vida a nivel microscópico.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Frfmfrfm...
Parece todo un ejercito de hombres avanzando por todos sus frentes... :Wink: 
La música muy relajante...
Sin duda un gran trabajo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para empezar quiero dedicar este vídeo a todos que con vuestra opinión me habéis ayudado a seguir avanzando en este tema.
Aquí centro las imagen al desplazamiento de uno de los falsos pies (pseudópodos), que esta realizada a 1000 aumentos.




El tema de los videos y fotografias de los microorganismo ha llegado a su fin en este estudio del Arroyo La Plata.
El milagro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## perdiguera

Un maravilloso viaje nos has proporcionado, aunque la distancia recorrida sólo se pueda medir en micras, ha sido espectacular.
A veces los viajes cercanos son os más prolíficos.
Un abrazo, esperando otras gotas de Sierra Nevada, que a buen seguro nos habrás traído.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Amigo perdiguera siento desilusionarte pero del viaje de Granada traje el reportaje de los embalses de Canales, Cubillas y el reportaje de Sierra Nevada.
No recogí  ninguna muestra porque este estudio Arroyo La Plata lo empece en Diciembre y todavía no he acabado.
Pero como ya me vas conociendo he estado esta misma noche haciendo pruebas con el polen de un pino alepensi pero no merece la pena al ser las partículas opacas.
Estoy pensando entre un agua fuertemente contaminada o que sea especial por algún motivo, tengo un problema con la cabeza, que no me para.
Un saludo amigo y ya inventaremos algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estoy pensando entre un agua fuertemente contaminada o que sea especial por algún motivo, tengo un problema con la cabeza, que no me para.
> Un saludo amigo y ya inventaremos algo.


Una muestra del agua del Tajo que pasa por Toledo.

Tiene que tener toda clase de bichos menos buenos, sólo con ver las aguas da hasta repelús... así que imagínate lo que tiene que haber a vista de microscopio, una auténtica ciudad de los gérmenes más inmundos que existan  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Una muestra del agua del Tajo que pasa por Toledo.
> 
> Tiene que tener toda clase de bichos menos buenos, sólo con ver las aguas da hasta repelús... así que imagínate lo que tiene que haber a vista de microscopio, una auténtica ciudad de los gérmenes más inmundos que existan


O más bien una ausencia total de microorganismos, debido a una alta contaminación química.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esas mismas preguntas que ustedes hacéis son mis dudas de hoy, realizando este tipo de experiencias nos ira dando los conocimientos para ir resolviéndolas.
Ahora estoy realizando el listado de fotos y vídeos de los microorganismo visto en este estudio, después haré un resumen de lo que he sacado en claro que por supuesto podéis colaborar todos.   
Esta toda la información subida en la pagina web y podréis sacar vuestra propia conclusión que por supuesto yo agradeceré.
Si veis algo que no estáis de acuerdo o no pensáis igual que yo, no hace falta que os diga que tenéis toda la confianza para comentármelo.
Un abrazo amigos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, no hace falta decir que el estudio Arroyo La Plata ha sido un trabajo exhaustivo y largo en el tiempo. 
He subido 48 fotos y 13 videos, estas fotos han sido elegida entre mas  de 500  y con respecto a los videos habré desechado más de 50.
Son las de mejor calidad que he obtenido, aunque  en alguna ocasión ha predominado la presentación del microorganismo a la calidad de la imagen.   

Indice de fotos y vídeos en orden cronológico.


 1,1 Mapa de situacion.
 1,2,3 Paisaje donde recogí la muestra.
 1,4 Diatomea, Cymbella lanceolata.
 1,5 Funciones vitales de un Ciliado.
 1,10 Melosira, una antigua amiga.
 2,11 Por fin, Euplotes a la vista
 2,12 Euplotes,ciliado.
 2,18 Synedra Ulna.
 2,19 Synedra junto a Navicula
 2,20 Vorticella.
 3,28 Closterium, un cuarto de luna en el agua.
 3,29 Una nueva célula de Closterium.
 3,30 Closterium 1000x
 4,31 Scenedesmus, con sus cuatro espinas.
 4,32 Colurella, nuevo rotífero para este estudio. 
 4,37 Pediastrum simplex, una estrella en una gota de agua.
 5,41 Nematodos y una sorpresa.
 5,49 Lepadella, un nuevo rotífero.
 5,50 Lepadella y la ruptura de una célula de Melosira
 6,58 Presente y pasado de una diatomea,Cymbella lanceolata,
 5,59 Lepadella,espectáculo circense  
 6,60 Cyclotella.
 7,61 Gomphonema.
 7,62 Rotaria, un nuevo rotífero para este estudio 
 7,63 Rotaria, movimientos y funciones de dicho organismo.
 7,65 Rotaria 1000x
 7,68 Surirella una nueva diatomea.
 7,69 Navicula, unaaaaaa Diatomea.
 7,70 Characium, Chlorophyta (algas verdes ).
 8,71 Gomphonema truncatum.
 8,74 Gastrotricos, un Metazoo.
 8,75 Me doy por vencido.
 8,76 Branquiópodos, Preracantha truncata
 8,80 ¿ Alona rectangula ?
 9,81 Branquiópodo,detalles de este microorganismo.
 9,82 Branquiópodo 1000x.
 9,87 Amebas desnudas, increíble.
 9,90 Ameba desnuda,extendiendo el citoplasma
 10,92 Ameba desnuda 1000x.

Compañeros es bastante extenso, pero podréis buscar los microorganismo sin necesidad de leer todo el estudio.
El primer número es la pagina y el segundo es el articulo. 
El mundo microscópico del Agua.
Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues te mereces un fuerte aplauso por el gran trabajo que has hecho.

Para los que no entendemos de todo esto ha servido para aprender y tener ahora algo más de conocimientos, es un mundo realmente apasionante, así que sólo me queda animarte a que sigas y si tienes tiempo nos hagas otro trabajo con agua de algún río contaminado.

Muchas gracias y un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Suscribo lo dicho por sergi, totalmente.
Aunque no sea contaminado, aunque sean aguas cristalinas, de alta montaña o de donde sea, pero sigue por favor.
Un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Gran trabajo artista... te seguiremos viendo!!
Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a todos, sois unos grandes compañeros de los que estoy orgulloso, ahora estoy intentado hacer un resumen a la altura de esta gran web.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ahora estoy intentado hacer un resumen a la altura de esta gran web.


El resumen si quieres te lo puedo hacer yo ahora mismo  :Big Grin: 

Informe final:

Ha sido comprobado en una fenomenal investigación científica realizada por frfmfrfm que si bebemos más de un litro de agua por día, al final de un año habremos ingerido más de un kilo de bacilos coliformes y cientos de bichejos y bacterias.

En cambio, bebiendo vino, cerveza, whisky, vodka, ron, aguardiente, orujo u otros licores, no se corre el mismo riesgo, pues el caso de la cerveza, ésta pasa por varios procesos de hervido, filtrado y luego es fermentado, por lo que llega al estómago totalmente limpia y purificada, además, sirve de desinfectante.

Fijaros si el agua es tan mala que hasta Jesús la tuvo que convertir en vino. 
Si el agua desgaja cerros, destruye puentes y caminos, imaginaros lo que hará a nuestros intestinos  :Big Grin: 

Conclusión: *"El agua es mala, el alcohol es salud"*  :Big Grin: 



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Muy bueno F. Lázaro...
Sin palabras y el niño muy despierto, no?? jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro de donde has sacado mi foto de chico, je, je, je.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Primera parte.
Microorganismo del agua,  estudio Arroyo La Plata. 

Voy a empezar señalando la importacia del lugar de recogida de la muestra de agua.
La anterior experiencia me llevó a pensar que un arroyo de curso lento, rodeado  de vegetación, luz solar y  las temperaturas medianamente suaves de finales de otoño me llevaría a un mayor número de comunidades de microorganismos, regla que ha quedado constatada.
Otro de los principales factores que influye notablemente en la comunidades de microorganismo es la relacion y disponibilidad de nutrientes existente en el aguas.

En este caso tambien fue determinante el lento caudal existente en el arroyo debido a la escasas lluvias de este año, siendo esto unas condiciones idoneas para la vegetación sumergidas sirviendo  esto de soporte y nutrientes, a la vez de espacios de intereacción de los microorganismos sin ser arrrastrados.
Ha habido factores que no han sido medidos como pH, oxigeno disuelto en agua, la conductividad o sales disueltas, calcio, magnecio, fosforo  etc, que estarian en concordacia debido a la gran cantidad de microorganismo encontrado.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Segunda parte.
Microorganismo del agua, estudio Arroyo La Plata.


Pasando directamente a los microorganismo cabe destacar la complegidad de conocer las especies habiendo diferencias mínimas entre ellos, más fácil son las divisiones y clases al tener todas ellas un rasgo característico, ejemplo Chlorophyta (algas verdes), Rhodophyta (algas rojas), Diatomeae (algas siliceas) 
Hemos observado un gran numero de especies, como Cymbella lanceolata, Melosira, Euplotes, Closterium, Vorticella, Amebas y muchas más que estan reflejadas en el indice anterior.

Poco a poco vamos tomando conocimientos, empezamos a conocer algunas de sus partes, como que las diatomeas están contenidas dentro de una cápsula hecha de sílice llama frústulo, que los Rotiferos son unos microorganismo que tienen un órgano rotatorio que realiza un flujo de corriente hacia la boca para alimentarse o que las Amebas se desplazan con unos falsos pies llamados pseudópodos.
Por consiguiente, poco a poco avanzamos en un mundo desconocidos pero maravilloso.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Finalizo el estudio Arroyo La Plata.
Microorganismo del agua,  estudio Arroyo La Plata.

Despues de casi 4 meses este estudio ha llegado a su fin, he subido 48 fotos y 13 videos, estas fotos han sido elegida entre mas de 500 y con respecto a los videos habré desechado más de 50.

Solo me queda agradecer a todos los compañeros de Embalses. net, por los animos  y apoyos recibidos que sin ellos no habria sido posible realizar este estudio del Arroyo la Plata.
Tambien a mi familia por la paciencia que han tenido conmigo por las muchas horas robadas.
El teatro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me queda una pregunta que no he visto respondida con ese fenomenal resumen o al menos yo no soy capaz de interpretarlo.

¿Había realmente algún bicho malo por ahí de todos esos que nos has enseñado? ¿O todos esos bichejos tan feos eran de los buenos? Los llamo bichejos malos o buenos porque yo de microbiología entiendo lo mismo que de ingeniería aeronáutica, menos incluso... ya que al menos se construir aviones de papel, por cierto, no es falta de modestia, pero vuelan la mar de bien  :Wink: 

Gracias de antemano  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro yo creía que este tema se había acabado, la una pregunta es muy buena, pero bastante complicada de responder.
Realmente llevas razón, no entro en este tipo de cuestiones porque son un poco sensible, pero lo que si voy hacer es dar una visión sobre organismos patógenos y enfermedades de origen hídrico e incluso se podría hablar de productos perjudiciales para la salud humana.  
Ahora tengo poco tiempo.
Este reto parece interesante.
Gracias F. Lázaro.

----------


## culipardo

Buenas tardes frfmfr, me uno a las felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo que nos has ido presentando en el foro, ánimo y espero que si tienes tiempo continues. Por último, me gustaría que nos dijeras si alguna vez has visto al microscopio las temidas cianobacterias (digo lo de temidas por su capacidad de producir toxinas)y si existe alguna posibilidad de fotografiarlas.
un saludo y gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Amigo culipardo, gracias a todos ustedes por acompañarme, algunas veces tengo dudas si podre estar a la altura que merecéis, pero si tengo claro que voy hacer todo lo que esté en mis manos y que de seguro nos seguiremos divirtiendo.
Sobre las división de Cyanophyta o algas azules fueron una de mis primeras inquietudes en este mundo del agua, almacenamiento en los embalses y tratamiento de potabilización.
Las cianobacterias son unas de las plantas mas antiguas de la tierra y están  en casi en todos los embalses y tipo de habitas.
Sobre si las he visto en el microscopio si y no te preocupes por verlas fotografiadas que seguro que vas a ver más de una especie, este año van ha estar en los embalses en gran número y te contaré algunos detalles que muchas personas desconocen.
Te comento algunas especies que he visto, Anabaena constricta, Microcystis aeruginosa, Lyngbya, Oscillatoria, hay un montón, seguro que con la experiencia que voy tomando haremos una buena lista.
Ahora con la pregunta inteligente de F. Lázaro voy a tener unas pocas de horas, días de entretenimiento, mejor dicho de trabajo de investigación.
Recapitular todos o casi todos los microorganismo de este trabajo y averiguar la capacidad de producir enfermedades a persona, plantas o animales.
Bueno, son las 2 de la madrugada y he llegado a casa a las 23,55 horas del trabajo.
Mañana intentare sacar otro poco de tiempo.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora con la pregunta inteligente de F. Lázaro voy a tener unas pocas de horas, días de entretenimiento, mejor dicho de trabajo de investigación.
> Recapitular todos o casi todos los microorganismo de este trabajo y averiguar la capacidad de producir enfermedades a persona, plantas o animales.


Estaré pues expectante a los resultados de ese nuevo trabajo que sin duda es de vital importancia. Por desgracia mucho me temo que hoy en día, pocos ríos se salvarán de estar contaminados, ya sean con agentes químicos o microorganismos que produzcan toxinas.

Muchas gracias Francisco por todo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Amigo F. Lazaro, no se como va ir la cuestión de la preguntita pero esto es el preámbulo.
Voy a empezar por hablar de uno de los microorganismo que se repiten en los dos estudios realizado, con esto ya nos hacermos la idea que están en todas o casi en toda las tomas de aguas brutas recogidas.

Los Nemátodos del griego nema, significa hilo.






Se constituyen en una gran cantidad de especies, ni los cientificos se ponen de acuerdo, unos dicen 100.000 y otros 500.000, con esto está dicho todo.
Son organismo especialmente acuáticos, muchas de ellas son parasitarias, pueden parasitar en vegetales, animales y al hombre.
Tambien existe nemátodos beneficiosos devoran bacterias, hongo y detritus, además el hombre los utiliza para eliminar plagas de insectos.

Como te puede imaginar solo pongo el genero Nemátodo porque para identificar las especies parasitarias o beneficiosas pienso que habria que ser ingeniero en biologia molecular y tener un gran microscopio electónico.

Comento dos ejemplos de Nemátodos parásitarios que salta a las noticias con cierta regularidad.


Primer ejemplo.

 Especie trichinella.
Produce la enfermedad de triquinosis, se transmite por la ingesta de carne porcina, frecuentemente de jabalies.
La medida de prevención, evitar consumo de carnes animales no inspecionadas por los veterinario.

Segundo ejemplo.

Especie Anisakis.
La enfermedad es contagiada por la ingestión de larvas de nemátodos en los productos de la pesca.
La medida de prevención, realizar un tratamiento termico por congelación.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahora voy a comentar el último microorganismo de este estudio Arroyo La Plata.
Siguiendo la pregunta de F.Lázaro, tengo que repetir que no puedo responder, pero lo que si puedo es poner dos ejemplos de especies de amebas patógenas para el hombre.

video Ameba desnuda.



Primer ejemplo.

Enfermedad Meningoencefalitis.
Producida por la especie Naegleria fowleri puede producir Meningoencefalitis, este protozoo es un parásito oportunista, se puede contraer en piscinas públicas pero no es frecuente en Europa.

Segundo ejemplo.

Enfermedad Disenteria amebiana
Producida por la especie Entamoeba histolytica, este protozoo infecta por ingestión de aguas o alimentos contaminado.
Esta enfermedad se presenta frecuentemente en países tropicales aunque también se presentan casos en las zonas templadas y frías. En África, Asia tropical y América latina, más de dos tercios de la población presenta estos parásitos intestinales.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo la pregunta de los microorganismos patógeno o no patógenos, quiero comentaros un suceso que me ocurrió hace dos días y que me ha hecho pensar, como muchos sabeis tengo un acuario de agua dulce caliente.

El acuario.



Cada tres meses más o menos limpio el filtro, es un trabajo engorroso, esta compuesto por una capa de cerámica, se supone que es que se adhieran  las bacterias descomponedoras, otro soporte de perlón para partículas mayores, el siguiente es de carbón activo para las moléculas mas pequeñas y final otro de cerámica para la misma acción que la primera.

Cuando ya lo tengo limpio, quitar todas la capas y demás, tengo que absorber por el tubo de expulsión entrando el agua por el tubo de impulsión para cargar el filtro.
Al grano, realizando esta acción, trague dos buches de agua del dicho acuario, cosa que me suele ocurrir. 

 He mostrado un número de microorganismos apreciable pero puedo asegurar que en mi acuario hay incluso más, cosa que constato porque empece observándolos a ellos, la maniobra de limpieza llevo haciéndola aproximadamente  catorce años y hasta ahora no me ha ocurrido nada.
Así que todos los que hemos visto me lo he tragado todos juntos y algunos más, apartes de bacteria y virus que no hemos podido ver.

Un saludo a todos y espero seguir haciendo la limpieza del acuario muchos años más, je,je.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dejo el enlace del nuevo Estudio que realiza frfmfrfm:

Puente Romano de Córdoba.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

